# Puppy Classes



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I can not remember the club name but Dan Rhode ( he has Novia Scotia Duck Tollers and a website) belongs to a great club. We went down there to practise and get tips for doing flyball. It was really nice and I liked all the people.


----------



## mvpgolden (May 12, 2009)

Does your puppy need to be a certain age for the classes or is it just important to make sure the class is held in a clean environment?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Animal Inn in Lake Elmo.


----------



## mvpgolden (May 12, 2009)

General V - If you happen to remember the club name at some point please let me know, thanks!

SwampCollie - Do you know the trainers pretty well? Or was there something particular you liked about the classes they offered? Thanks!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I started my girl Vendetta in puppy class after her third booster shot. I got her at 4 weeks. She had shots at 4weeks 6weeks and 8weeks. I think it ws great for her ( she is APBT not a GR). I also took her down to the cities for the flyball training when she was only 3mos old. She did great down there too. She is a well round girl not scared of anything.

ps I will ask a friend what the name of the club was called.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I talked to a friend last night and she sent me tis. I hope it helps you out.

Hi Sharon, 
The name of the training center is Water's Edge Retrievers in Buffalo, MN. Dan Rode is the owner/trainer and his website is: Water's Edge Retrievers. He raises Labs and Tollers, but there are Golden owners/breeders on the Happy Hurdler's Flyball team. There is a Twin Cities Golden Retriever club and their website is: Greater Twin Cities Golden Retriever Club. They would have additional information this person might be interested in. Many dog owners attend training at Twin Cities Obedience Training Center or several other clubs (C & E Dog Training Center, Animal Inn, Bloomington Dog Obedience Center, etc) depending on the type of training desired. This info should get them started in the right direction!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

mvpgolden said:


> Does your puppy need to be a certain age for the classes or is it just important to make sure the class is held in a clean environment?


I would consult your vet. You want your pup to be able to fend off illness. Especially parvo. The puppy classes I have attended required proof of shots before classes start, and a recent fecal. I think Gabby was about 10 weeks when I took her. I wouldn't have been comfortable before that. 

A lot of puppy classes are about socialization, and basic puppy training tips. They are a great resource for your questions if you get a good trainer. Like any class, it is only as good as the person instructing it. 

You can attend and watch before you commit. Most places I know of welcome that. Good luck with your pup. Training in itself is so much fun. It is amazing what a puppy/dog can learn. Working together as a team is so rewarding.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

My response disappeared, but basically what others have said. I would add that you should do it as early as you safely can. Don't join a class that has puppies over 5 months old (an 18 week maximum is even better IMO). I prefer positive reinforcement techniques. Some people like clickers (plus food of course), but my preference is to use food without the clicker.

Most puppy classes will require you have a 2nd combo vaccine that has been given at least a week prior to the first class.


----------



## mvpgolden (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the great feedback! I think we'll start looking at some of those options and hopefully observe a class or two to get a feel for how they are. We'll definitely work with our vet to establish when it would be safe for puppy to start taking classes. We look forward to them, we know they'll be great for the pup when he's ready.


----------

